# 2009 Chevy Malibu LTZ squeaks



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

water pump.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be taking a look at the timing belt to see if it looks like new.
It was suppose to be changed at 60,000 miles.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

If it is the 2.4L engine it has a timing chain, not a belt. Timing belts won't squeal anyway as they are cogged to stay in time. Posibly it is the accessory drive serpentine belt. right after startup the battery needs recharging so there is a heavy load on the alternator which could cause belt slippage on a worn belt. Serpentine belts usaully don't slip but it is not unheard of especialy if the tensioner is weak. Any unusuall noise from a car is something to be concerned about and should be checked out. If you are not able to diagnose this yourself then a qualified tech should look at it. Most likely, if it is a reputable dealer, they will take care of it for you


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's the belt I meant, my bad.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, let me circle back to this. I had a GM vehicle with exactly same noise - esp winter time - noise at cold start up slowly going away. 
I had pulley replaced twice. But it still ended in water pump replacement. As it was water pump.


----------

